# tillandsia?



## AlexB (Feb 15, 2004)

did anyone have luck with these? i know that most are from the desert and i heard some people say that i come and they go. I was going to get some but somewhat reconsidering.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

I had some placed in the bottom of a tank one time and lost both. The humidity was too high. I now have them again and they are high on the background next to a fan. No problems yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

ya, those things will die and rot very quickly if they are not able to dry out between waterings. up high, or right in the way of a fan. also, dont let water collect on them. Had luck mounting them upside down or at an angle so that water wont collect.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

I have several in my tank and they are doing really well. A couple of them are even starting to get bright red tips on them. I have them high on the back bark. I had trouble getting them to stay so I inserted a half of a toothpick into the plant and the other half into the cork bark and it worked really well, except for one small one which I must have put the toothpick in the wrong place because it fell apart. I did make sure that none of the toothpick was exposed to hurt the frogs.
There are a couple of photos on my website that show them. But I don't have photos of just those. I will have to get some now that they are turning red.
Rhonda


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

I have two tillandsia ionantha, and a couple of the bulbosa form. The bulbosa form I think is a hardier plant all around, the ionantha I have gone through many but there are two in my tank now that I have had for about four months and look like they are doing really well. They are beginning to root and turn red a little. All are located near the top of the tank placed with silicone to the cork bark background.

Also my tank has no ventilation.

ADAM


----------



## AlexB (Feb 15, 2004)

thanks for the replys. i was going for the argentea since their so small


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

I had some and they didn't get enough moisture and they dried out and when i realized and tried to revive them they wen't all rotten and nasty but with proper care they are nice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

actually, most tillandsia are from the rainforests of central and south america. they live in the canopy, so they get lots of ventilation. tillandsia will do well if oyu have a fam right over them  8)


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I bought a few from Custom Ecos and mounted them in the top of my tansk and they are doing really well. They don't like being really damp, so provide them with ventilation and they should be fine. Mine are blooming right now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

i've only had luck with them when i drill holes into rock for their roots to grow into or in other hardscape items. they do live in tropical area, the right ones, ask Paul at http://www.rainforestflora.com/ as he's keen on what a vivarium needs are and what tillandsia's work best!


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I have T. ionatha and T. pencifola in my terrarium, and both have done well for the past year. Both are mounted in the upper parts of the terrarium, and I actually have seedlings from the T. ionatha that are coming up (tiny little buggers). I have tried two others (forget the names), and both rotted away within a few months or just didn't thrive.

Both of my good Tillandsias were freebies that came with my order from Custom Ecos. Make sure you don't mist Tillandsias at night, as I understand this prevents their respiration at their most needed time. Additionally, they shouldn't be allowed to remain wet for more than an hour or so.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I've had ok luck with them, but like most have already said they are at the top and do not get much more than a fien mist every now and then.



AlexB said:


> did anyone have luck with these? i know that most are from the desert and i heard some people say that i come and they go. I was going to get some but somewhat reconsidering.


----------



## john_159 (Feb 18, 2004)

ive had a t. concolor from tandc for about 3 months and it looks like it might bloom. bright light and no constant wetness


----------

